# Sugar Rock Farm



## RebelsHope (Jul 9, 2010)

I have some unfinished business with them and can not get an answer from phone calls for e mail messages. Any one else having difficulties reaching them or any information. Feel free PM. I just really need to get in contact with them.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have no personal experience with Sugar Rock but have heard this feedback about their communication so repeatedly that I would never recommend them. I hope you're able to get some resolution.

Leia


----------



## RebelsHope (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks. It is such a shame. They were really recommended when I got my cart 5 years ago. I will just keep trying.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not sure what happened to them. I believe they are out of business. KayJay tack I think took over for them, you may try them.


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2010)

Two thumbs up for KayJay Tack!!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 26, 2010)

> Two thumbs up for KayJay Tack!!!


Ditto to that! I just bought some "stuff" from them, and couldn't be happier.


----------

